# 09 Opal v. Onix



## goldenstate (Feb 10, 2008)

Im just a little confused, and doing a little research on the two bikes in hopes of a possible upgrade. Anyways, is the only difference between the Opal and Onix the materials used? And does anyone own a 09 Opal and if so, any feedback, opinions, anything would be appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

The Opal has a better grade carbon mix. IMO both are great bikes but the Opal is stiffer and has more of a racing bias, the Onix is more of a high performance recreational bike.


----------



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

*09 Opal*

The 09 Opal appears to have the same carbon composition as the 06 Orca.


----------



## Mgof (Nov 28, 2007)

That's strange, since in 2006 Orbea was using the Opal as their racing platform and claimed it to be 30% stiffer than the Orca. From my understanding, the Orca before its latest iteration, was a recreational flagship.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*08 Opal*

I had an 05 Orca (same as 06), before buying a Cannondale System Six. The stiffness and acceleration of the C-Dale had me looking to replace my Orca. After much research, I choose an 08 Opal frame and transferred my Force gruppo. Then upgraded the wheels to Ksyrium SL to match the Sys. Six. I will have these bikes for a long time......


----------



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

*09 Opal*

Interestingly, the European version is 100% M30 carbon but the American version is 50% M30 and 50% T700 mixture of carbon. Heard that Orbea received feedback from the American market that the former Opal was too stiff.


----------



## sukihambone (Jan 29, 2008)

I have an 06 Opal and the only difference between the 06's anf the 07's and 08's is the paint job. It's a geat frame and a pleasure to ride. Everyone talks about how stiff it is but I just don't feel it on the road. Just went from LA to San Diego last week and had no problems. The M30 carbon is much softer than my old 5.2 Trek. I'm 5" 6" and 150 so I'm on the small side so if any one should feel beat up by the stiffness of the bike it should be me. Don't know ho the Onix is but I swear by the Opal.


----------

